# Kakteen-Haage Erfurt April 2011



## Echinopsis (2. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ein paar Bilder von meinem Besuch vorgestern bei Kakteen Haage in Erfurt!
Kakteen Haage ist die älteste Kakteengärtnerei in Deutschland...ich glaube ca. 350 Jahre alt.
War wie jedes Jahr sehr schön. War auch wieder in den Vermehrungs und Mutterpflanzenhäußer und habe auch ein paar Bilder gemacht!


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteen-Haage Erfurt April 2011*

Noch ein paar...

(Die Gemälde stammen aus dem Kakteenmuseum)


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteen-Haage Erfurt April 2011*

Hi Daniel,

da hast Du ja bestimmt viel zu gucken gehabt. 

Und, auch was mitgebracht?


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteen-Haage Erfurt April 2011*

Ja, natürlich! Zwei winterharte Kakteen (eine Escobaria Cristata und eine Escobaria-Arizona!)


----------

